# Beginner Setup



## dbmet

I'm looking for a beginner setup to fly fish for Saltwater redfish and trout.. 
I'm considering this from amazon and wondering if I should consider something else?

Temple Fork Pro Special Lefty Kreh 8 WT 9FT 4 Piece Fly Rod by Temple Fork Outfitters
Battenkill III by Orvis


Was also looking at this from Orvis

Encounter 8-weight 9' Fly Rod Outfit

D


----------



## Worm Drowner

The question you have to answer is "which rod feels better to you?" TFO & Orvis both make very good introductory rods. See if you can't take a few practice casts on each one and then decide.


----------



## dbmet

Hmmm Nothing around here locally... Maybe a road trip is in order.. Hehe


----------



## wiznut

If you have any plans at all of getting into fly fishing for the long haul, I would highly urge you to save some more money to put towards a slightly better rod. In the case of the Orvis Encounter, you do not have the unconditional 25 year warranty that you would get if you moved just one step up to the Clearwater series. Breaking rods happens, and the value of being able to get a replacement or repair with no questions asked is immense.


----------



## dbmet

Great thanks !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaY'all

If you are looking at TFO, I would suggest the BVK 9wt vs the 8wt. They also have the BVK reel but, I opted to go with Sage


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

look at a sci anglers78L reel or see of you can pick up one of the gold g-loomis reels

st croix makes some great, less expensive rods........go for a 9' 8wt 2 piece , unless you travel 

buy good line and have a shop set you up with backing and the proper nail knot to the backing

try to take some lessons, it can be really frustrating if you start out w bad casting technique


----------



## wiznut

^^X2.. You can buy the best rod in the world, but it won't cast worth a **** if not used right. Most fly shops have free casting clinics that you can sign up for. If you are around the North Houston area, I'd be happy to give you some help as well. I used to do intro casting clinics all the time when I was working as a guide in Colorado before moving down here.


----------



## shoalnuff

wiznut said:


> ^^X2.. You can buy the best rod in the world, but it won't cast worth a **** if not used right. Most fly shops have free casting clinics that you can sign up for. If you are around the North Houston area, I'd be happy to give you some help as well. I used to do intro casting clinics all the time when I was working as a guide in Colorado before moving down here.


I have never cast a fly rod in my life but I would love to learn! I saw from your other post that you were looking for a place to fish salt water? I have a shoalwater 19v tunnel and fish trinity bay area quite a bit but using bait casting set up. If your willing to teach me how to fly fish, I can show you a few spots. We can take my boat or yours!


----------



## wiznut

shoalnuff said:


> I have never cast a fly rod in my life but I would love to learn! I saw from your other post that you were looking for a place to fish salt water? I have a shoalwater 19v tunnel and fish trinity bay area quite a bit but using bait casting set up. If your willing to teach me how to fly fish, I can show you a few spots. We can take my boat or yours!


Sounds good to me. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## crzycris

This is an awesome tread I've been wondering the same alot of good info here. Just looked at the orvis encounter great price just around what I'm looking for.


----------



## Sabinesalt

Is a bvk super large arbor reel with a mangrove series rod a good beginner set-up. Is there a better reel or rod that TFO makes?


----------



## trevor21

My first rod was the TFO professional series 2 in 8wt and a lamson konic 2 in 3.5 size. I felt that it was a pretty good starter set up but last year I upgraded to the TFO BVK in 8wt. It honestly was a night and day difference between the 2 rods. But if on a budget, the TFO pro series 2 wasn't a bad rod. It handled many upper slot redfish for me.


----------



## Pete A.

The deal is everybody is going to post about "my favorite". My post will probably go that way.

However my 2 sons and wife were not fly fisherman 3 years ago but now all are very good fly fisherman. No way could I afford $500-750 per kit. I also have been fly fishing off and on since I was 15. I had some tackle for them but needed budget/quality kits. Thus been through beau coup lower/mid rage kits.

If I had to pick 2 very available starting rods that are forgiving, affordable, great factory service and often used on classifieds it would have to be the TFO Signature I/II and/or TFO Pro I/II.

Look these rods are so much faster and forgiving than what was available 10-15 years ago. I find it laughable when people call rods like these "slow" they aren't. You can make strong powerful cast as well as the accurate shorter casts with these rods, those who can't need to practice far far more.

I strongly suggest looking at used rods, try putting a "WTB" add on the classifieds here for a 8wt kit. You'll be swamped with offers, be tough offer them less than they ask. You will be amazed at the "deals" you will be offered.

Then buy the best line, leaders, flies you can afford. Save money and buy a lower cost reel as reds, trout, flounder, even jacks don't stress reels that much. Once you've gone on a few trips and caught some fish then by all means let the sky be the limit on what you buy/use.

More importantly just simply have fun as this is what's all about.

Pete A.

Here's some action pics of cheap rods catching fish (albeit Sam does have a $200+/- reel)


----------



## dbmet

Thanks for your help.. Much appreciated!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

dbmet- If a guy here at the office doesn't want it I've got a Sage Launch 8wt and Okuma Sanibel (fully machined reel) with backing & line I'll let go for $175.

The rod is a 4-pc, relatively fast action and in good shape. A little dirty on the cork and some boat rash but will last a great while.

Or if you find a rod I've got an Okuma Integrity 7/8wt reel I'll sell for $50. It's a brand new reel. I had an older generation and the bearings siezed up. When I sent it in for repair they didn't have the parts anymore so they sent me a new one. It's a cast-aluminum reel but it's bullet proof.

All of the stuff is in good shape, it's great entry-level gear as I've been upgrading recently and need to cull the herd.

Not that you need it, but I'm also selling some nice 10wt stuff too.


----------



## THE JAMMER

i still have that Bauer M3. It is like new, and perfect for what you are wanting. I will make you a good deal on it. 281-350-6708


----------



## dbmet

Pm sent


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorCaster

For a reel, I would recommend looking at the Lamson line. They are low to mid range in price and offer great performance. I have a Lamson on all of my rods from 6wt-9wt; all salt water rigs. I have had more problems with ross momentums than I have with the Lamson. I have two Orvis reels that are solid and reliable, but I feel like a snob articulating "Orvis" so I just tell people they are Lamsons also


----------



## Coconut Groves

CastorCaster said:


> I have two Orvis reels that are solid and reliable, but I feel like a snob articulating "Orvis" so I just tell people they are Lamsons also


The last time I went into an Orvis store I tripped over 4 dogs beds on my way to the fly gear. That store is dangerous - there are dog beds around every corner. Luckily when I did fall it was into a bunch of folded flannel shirts, so they broke my fall.


----------



## RUFcaptain

I started with an 8 wt sage launch and a Ross cimmaron reel, great setup and made in USA. Sage still makes an entry level rod, I forgot the name, another good choice is the TFO BVK. Also check the Colton fly rods, very reasonably priced, made in the US.


----------



## Worm Drowner

My fiance is getting into fly fishing and she just bought an Orvis Encounter in a 5 wt. Seem like a pretty decent modestly priced outfit. She caught he first fish on it yesterday, so we know it works!


----------



## jmhall87

If you go with tfo go with the mangrove or axiom. I started with a pro 2 but as I gradually wanted to cast further on a double haul the rod would basically fold in half under the pressure. I bought the axiom in 8wt now and no issues it's almost impossible to over power that rod.


----------



## Zeitgeist

I was given a 9wt Sage RPLXI with Danielson Evotec reel and a Galvan reel. My goal is to catch a red on a fly this year but definitely need help.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Where do you recommend buying a TFO 8wt rod and Lamson reel?
In Houston area? 

I want to upgrade. 

I fish for bass in freshwater behind my house using a 30 year old made in USA 7wt Shakespeare rod/reel combo my wife bought me. It is a little too light in the wind.

Thanks
RFA


----------



## southpaw

You can pick up TFOs at FTU or Bass Pro. As for the reel I'd pick it up from here

http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/hit-the-water/LMS0010-NIC

That's a great deal on that reel, but it won't last long. I believe Sierra Trading post also has them for cheap right now too but maybe not in the right size.

Steepandcheap also has an 8wt TFO rod

http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/hit-the-water/TFO0015-S8WEIA

I don't know anything about that rod but it's only $75.99


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Where do you recommend buying a TFO 8wt rod and Lamson reel?
> In Houston area?
> 
> I want to upgrade.
> 
> I fish for bass in freshwater behind my house using a 30 year old made in USA 7wt Shakespeare rod/reel combo my wife bought me. It is a little too light in the wind.
> 
> Thanks
> RFA


Post a pic of that old Shakespeare 7wt- if it's a classic glass rod I might be interested in buying it.

As for buying a TFO 8wt- go to FTU. The Katy Freeway store has a great fly department. Bought my last 2 rods there (8wt BVK and 10wt Mangrove).

As for the Lamson reel:
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/la...terString=fishing-reels~d~188/&colorFamily=01

or here:
http://www.mrfc.com/MadisonRiverShopping/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=4


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Post a pic of that old Shakespeare 7wt- if it's a classic glass rod I might be interested in buying it.
> 
> I sincerely appreciate the advice. As far as selling the rod & reel- it was my wedding present from my wife in 1985- she bought it from Carroll's Sporting Goods in Wharton and surprised me with it.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

southpaw said:


> You can pick up TFOs at FTU or Bass Pro. As for the reel I'd pick it up from here
> 
> http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/hit-the-water/LMS0010-NIC
> 
> That's a great deal on that reel, but it won't last long. I believe Sierra Trading post also has them for cheap right now too but maybe not in the right size.
> 
> Steepandcheap also has an 8wt TFO rod
> 
> http://www.steepandcheap.com/gear-cache/hit-the-water/TFO0015-S8WEIA
> 
> I don't know anything about that rod but it's only $75.99


Sir, thank you for the advice, I do appreciate it. I ordered the rod and reel you mentioned.

I plan on also purchasing a TFO BVK 8wt to compliment the reel. probably at either Bass Pro or FTU as mentioned

*Any advice on 8wt Weight Forward line for bugging and also the backing? *

I enjoy throwing bugs for bass and perch- it's either that or top-waters exclusively. Last night I landed three small 1# bass on hair-bugs, 5 more on a tiny torpedo with a spinning rod, a spotted gar that decided the torpedo looked good, and almost a dang 5' gator when I was daydreaming.

Wind is hard to fight with my little 7wt Shakespeare and I switched to spinning gear. Thus the desire for a 8wt modern fly rod combo.

thanks
RFA


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Rio Redfish WF8F is the ticket. Backing, just regular old 20# dacron will be more than sufficient.


----------



## southpaw

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> *Any advice on 8wt Weight Forward line for bugging and also the backing? *


I use this line

http://www.orvis.com/store/product.aspx?pf_id=5a3h

It's cheap and nearly identical to the hydros redfish line but costs half the price. I've fished both and I honestly couldn't tell the difference. The clearwater line may not last as long but only time will tell. Just clean/ condition it once and awhile. It shoots really well for me and I can get casts off quick with it.

As Finn said, good ol dacron works. Some people will get the fancy gel spun stuff or put braid on, but dacron still works. If you're just using it to catch bass and perch, dacron will be more than sufficient.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

FWIW- I looked into the gel-spun/braided backing and was strongly advised against it by several guys much more knowledgable than myself. They said it can cut into your stripping guide, if it's not spooled on perfectly it will dig into itself and bind up often causing your rod to break, and if you're not careful a hot fish pulling backing can cut your fingers/hands to the bone.


----------



## dbmet

Found a TFO Lefty Kreh 8WT 9ft rod with a Lamson 3.5 Reel at Fishing Shop for 199.99 and I thinking of trying it out..


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

At $200 for that outfit you should jump on that.


----------

